# Rubberband Gatling gun



## WoodHog (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm having a hard time finding the plans for the Gatling gun. It has 12 barrels and holds and shoots 144 rubberbands, as fast as you can crank it. Cand any one out there in woodworking world help find these plans.
Thanks


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

so at first I said "rubberband gatling gun? meh. whats the point?" 
and then a search on youtube came up with….






first i was like 
then i was like 

I found a few sites with plans for some other ones..

http://barkingunicorn.wordpress.com/2009/08/20/rubber-band-machine-gun-plans/
http://www.backyardartillery.com/rbguns


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I haved looked a little. I found lots of rubber band guns, but very few plans. Mostly sites wanting to sell the finished product. If you watch a little of the video action, you should be able to see how they work.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

yea, there were a couple "how to" videos on youtube as well, and more on the Disintegrator's home site (link in the video). Someday, amma make me one o' those bad boys…someday….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

that's wild


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was tinnking about making some for my grandkids, but at Christmas they had machine guns that shot rubber balls. They shoot and load a lot quicker than the rubber band models. Hard to keep up with the latest battery operated toys ) I was going to make a rocking horse, but my son said they didn't play with the riding toys they already had, so it probaply wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, that is something!


----------

